# si tratta di mostrare sia che una cosa è fatta così sia un'altra in un altro modo



## Oikeiosis

Salve,

Mi è chiaro il funzionamento di "Aussi bien... que", poiché corrisponde a ciò che in italiano si dice "sia... sia". Una frase semplice impiegata è questa: J'aime aussi bien de la viande que du potage. In questo caso l'espressione è la stessa di "tanto quanto".
Ma poniamo un altro caso: se io volessi ampliare il campo di utilizzo di questa espressione, e non utilizzarla solamente nei casi "preferisco sia questo sia quello", e volessi dire "si tratta di mostrare sia che una cosa è fatta così sia un'altra in un altro modo" (caso generale che volutamente non ha un oggetto meglio specificato), come potrei tradurla? Avevo provato: Il s'agit de montrer *aussi bien qu*'une chose est fait comme ça, *qu*'une autre...".

Spero sia chiaro il dubbio: cioè, non si tratta di affermare un'equivalenza o una preferenza per entrambe le cose (sia... sia), ma di istituire un rapporto tra due cose "diverse". Perciò l'espressione *aussi bien que* (la)... *que* (la/ un autre) è scorretta?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Oikeiosis,

Ecco qualche pista, da approfondire da altra parte:


Aussi bien que = così ... come/tanto ... quanto/ sia ... sia/sia ...che => J'aime aussi bien/autant la viande que le potage = mi piace (tanto/così/sia) la carne (quanto/così/che) la minnestra. Nota che sia...sia = soit ...  soit/autant ...que o semplicemente *ou.
*
"si tratta di mostrare sia che una cosa è fatta così sia un'altra in un altro modo" =>Il s'agit de montrer aussi bien qu'une chose est faite comme ça (d'une certaine manière/façon), alors que/pendant qu'une autre...est faite autrement".
_Come al solito, sempre da madrelingua francese __ e da non madrelingua italiano __, _ti rimando a http://ppbm.langedizioni.com/gram_fra/

Precisazioni a richiesta...

Matou.


----------



## Jeanne75

Bonjour,

Pour rebondir sur la réponse de Matoupaschat.

Il y a une grosse différence d'après mon expérience (j'ai déjà fait l'erreur !!) entre sia / sia et soit / soit en français.

En italien, sia / sia veut dire que les deux alternatives sont possibles et "à égalité". En français l'expression soit / soit veut dire qu'une seule des deux possibilités est correcte, et exclut l'autre.

Si les deux possibilités coexistent, on pourrait aller vers :
- ou / ou ** ou pour insister ou bien / ou bien (plus proche du sia / sia)
- une chose est faite de cette manière / façon, tandis qu'une autre est faite autrement

Sur la première possibilité il s'agit de faire la même chose de deux manières différentes, sur la deuxième plutôt de faire deux choses différentes (de façon différente) simultanément.

Matoupaschat, ton avis ?

Ciao


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Jeanne,
Oui d'accord avec toi . Sia X sia Y = sia X che Y= aussi bien X que Y. Soit X soit Y = X o Y. C'est le sens général , comme tu dis, mais j'ai déjà vu des cas moins évidents, où si tu suis cet "axiome" tu te demandes si tu n'es pas fou, je n'ai pas d'exemple en tête pour le moment, je suis occupé à ferrailler sur Italiano Solo et en MP.


----------



## Oikeiosis

E' esattamente questo il punto (scusatemi, ieri non sono riuscito a connettermi).
Io volevo tradurre (dai, faccio una frase più specifica): si vuole affermare sia che non c'è differenza tra due cose sia che ce ne potrebbe essere. Dunque: On veut affirmer soit qu'il n'y a pas de diffèrence entre deux choses, soit que il y en pourrait avoir / On veut affirmer aussi bien qu'il n'y a pas de diffèrence entre deux choses, (soit?) que...
Lasciando perdere l'eventuale livello di traduzione della frase, vi prego ditemi che almeno uno delle 2 traduzioni è corretta xD
Ma l'importante nel thread era sottolineare se l'espressione aussi bien que... que... è sbagliata e non ha senso di esistere grammaticalmente o può essere corretta. Grazie di nuovo.

PS. Caro Matoupaschat, verrò "a trovarti" in Belgio tra qualche tempo


----------



## matoupaschat

Esempio scelto male, ma non lo potevi sapere. Comunque rileggi prima *qui* (digiti "aussi" nella ricerca), poi stessa cosa con "soit".
Per una visita, sono d'accordo, ma aspettiamo che tu sia arrivato.


----------

